# Hi im new here :-)



## clairekentuk (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi im Claire, I have been a TS surro once and im considering hopefully doing host sometime in the future.


Ive been on these groups for years and decided its time to dust off the old account and get involved again 


Is there somewhere i can add my name to the list?


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Claire,


Just wanted to say welcome and it is a lovely thing you are considering doing.  Have you tried the ******** groups? 


I see you are looking to do host instead of TS this time.  I'm sure there will be many people who would love to chat to you.


Best wishes with your journe.


Oli x


----------

